# Alternative to Transfer Express



## reid8796 (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anybody use something like transfer express? Im a teacher and we make t-shirts for a fundraiser all year long and the transfers prices are getting a little high. Any ideas on how we can make more of a profit? We have one year to raise enough money to take 30 kids to Baltimore next summer! Thanks for any help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you considered using a local printer for direct screen printing? Using transfers is more of a convenience than a cost saving measure.

If transfers really do work better for you, here is a list of other companies like transfer express http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

HI, F&M Expressions is a sponsor to the forums. They compete head to head with transfer express (another sponsor). 

You can try other types of clothing.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Howard Sportswear Graphics- excellent!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


What quantity of transfers are you buying and how many colors?


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

I buy all quantities and mostly 1-4 colors.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

marvi said:


> I buy all quantities and mostly 1-4 colors.


Up to 3 colors I can recommend F&M. Beyond that I've used Silver Mountain, you can read my experience with them in the plastisol transfer sub-forum. If you're not in a hurry, Semo is a good choice. Ace and Howard are both good choices, although Ace has confusing pricing and won't do fine detail. Howard is priced about the same as Ace but their pricing is less confusing and they will print gradients and finer detail, they also have more colors. Universal is another option. First Edition is out there but I only order through email and they have never responded to any of my emails.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

If you are buying transfers you either have a heat press or have access to one.
Why not print your own? I believe sawgrass used to hyave lots of how to info on their site.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

reid8796 said:


> Does anybody use something like transfer express? Im a teacher and we make t-shirts for a fundraiser all year long and the transfers prices are getting a little high. Any ideas on how we can make more of a profit? We have one year to raise enough money to take 30 kids to Baltimore next summer! Thanks for any help


I'm guessing your fund raising is in a school type environment. You could get an Epson four color printer with Durabrite inks, Jetpro Sofstretch transfer paper, and some blank mouse pads, to make yourself, with school or business logos or slogans. Also, you might try marketing some white tee's with custom printed transfers, that you print, for day cares, vacation bible schools, etc. Inkjet transfers are great for short term usage shirts. Also, outside the transfer market, bake sales, rummage sales, and asking for danations are o.k. when it's for a good cause. Don't be affraid to enlist help from your community either. Just some thoughts, hope it helps.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> ...you either have a heat press or have access to one.
> Why not print your own?


Not sure I'm making the connection with you on this one. A heat press is of no use in printing transfers, which I'm sure you already know. And to become a screenprinter requires a press, inks, dryer, exposure unit, washout booth, chemicals, knowledge, etc.; maybe too involved for some schools although I originally learned screenprinting basics in industrial arts.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

wormil said:


> Not sure I'm making the connection with you on this one. A heat press is of no use in printing transfers, which I'm sure you already know. And to become a screenprinter requires a press, inks, dryer, exposure unit, washout booth, chemicals, knowledge, etc.; maybe too involved for some schools although I originally learned screenprinting basics in industrial arts.


Right, you missed the point, which is you can print transfers a number of ways-on press with plastisol ink w/ or w/o adhesive powder, with a inkjet printer and proper paper, or ar laser printer on the right medium.
All of these can be applied to apparel with a heat press-but the last two methods of making transfers do not require a press or any screen printing knowledge.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The easiest way to "make more of a profit" is simple, raise your prices. If it is a fundraiser, folks understand. Why is it that noone minds selling a 50 cent candy bar for $2 or a $3 box of grapefruits for $20, but come time to sell t-shirts as fundraisers the same logic doesn't kick in?

For short run, on demand printing, transfers are tough to beat. Transfer Express is not cheap but their consistency and service are great. I also have to glowingly endorse Howard Sportswear Graphics. They are our go-to supplier but 100% of our orders are artwork we do in house and e-mail to Howard. We rarely offer Easy Prints type of designs but when we do, we use Transfer Express.

Also, get creative. Smaller designs ganged up on the sheet will effectively cut your transfer costs in half or less and not significantly effect the look of the shirts.

And offer an alternative shirt style, upsell to a nice ringer or burnout tee and get the higher price and profit. Think in terms of price points. Offer a $10 tee, a $15 fashion tee and a $20 hoodie, all with the same print. You hold the margins, increase the gross sales and your profit soars.




reid8796 said:


> Does anybody use something like transfer express? Im a teacher and we make t-shirts for a fundraiser all year long and the transfers prices are getting a little high. Any ideas on how we can make more of a profit? We have one year to raise enough money to take 30 kids to Baltimore next summer! Thanks for any help


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> Right, you missed the point, which is you can print transfers a number of ways-on press with plastisol ink w/ or w/o adhesive powder, with a inkjet printer and proper paper, or ar laser printer on the right medium.
> All of these can be applied to apparel with a heat press-but the last two methods of making transfers do not require a press or any screen printing knowledge.


Not my intention to argue but if that was your point, I didn't miss it, it just wasn't there.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

I believe the first reply had direction to sawgrass's website,(which hopefully they did )where there is an abundance of information on inks for apparel (sublimation too) and how to make transfers without plastisol. If one does not go to the site as initially directed you are correct...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> I believe the first reply had direction to sawgrass's website,(which hopefully they did )where there is an abundance of information on inks for apparel (sublimation too) and how to make transfers without plastisol. If one does not go to the site as initially directed you are correct...


Your first reply contained no link and the first reply in this thread has a link to another thread on this website so I'm still not following you. What is sawgrass's website and where is the link?


edit: do you mean the link to vastex that you posted in a different thread? I think you may have confused threads.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

You are right,no link provided one has to type in sawgrass or sawgrassink.com to find info on how to produce transfers without plastisol.

Please do not confuse the direction,(no link) provided to the new person who knew little about screen printing on another thread , which was to the vastex website and yes they must type vastex.com themselves and select how to screenprint from the menu.

I'm a little confused by your replies on these threads-aren't we trying to assist the two people who asked these questions? If this forum requires links(don't recall that in the rules) I offer my sincere apologies to you and them.


----------



## graphicsbsmt (Sep 22, 2009)

We use Howard's Sportswear . They are great !!
Another idea may be to see if you can find a local printer to print or cad-cut the transfers for you.
Another profit adding idea - How about asking the local businesses to sponsor this "fundraiser". By adding their names onto the backs of the shirts. Seems like all the schools around here are doing that these days .


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i agree with wormil. it'd be cheaper to have a local screenprinter print for you. i know there are decent inkjet papers out there but the quality is not comparable to screen printing nor plastisol transfers for that matter. even if it's a fundraiser you don't want to be handing out junk.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

It's cheaper to screen print but far easier to use transfers, therefore cutting down the time and then becomes less expensive. I do almost all my work with transfers.


----------

